# Dark brown eyes scare me.



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually, I think brown eyes in general, depending how much eye contact I am making with that person. I've noticed that dudes don't really make as much eye contact with other dudes when talking, some do, but in general not so much.

There was this one girl yesterday who had these dark brown eyes and she would get up real close and stare right into my eyes as she talked...she didn't mean anything by it, that is just the way she is. It makes it hard to concentrate and respond when you stare into her eyes...I mean, it isn't like in a cool or attractive way for me, it is omg this girl is like a zombie or demon, I think with dark brown eyes I see less expression or not as full of life? lol I was literally thinking she didn't have a soul. Who thinks that? Honestly. 

This isn't as bad as experiences I have had with people who use those fake color contact lenses that just doesn't match their person and looks so unnatural to me. Again, I have an issue with staring into their eyes and completely holding the conversation like I want. 

Anybody else like this?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I always feel like pale eyed people are glaring at me, even when they just barely glance. I have much more trouble making eye contact when the person has pale eyes, blue and grey are the hardest.

Of course I'm brown eyed, so that has a little to do with it.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

haha, same here. I have harder time making eye contact with a blue eyed person.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm, I have dark brown eyes, so I have no soul. I've gotten used to it, plus, it's fun being a zombie.
I love eyes, but don't usually have the courage to stare into them. When I do, I don't stop and that makes me weird, so I avoid it. The only thing is, people with blue eyes seem strange to me, like they're looking through you and not at you, yet I love blue eyes.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I seem to be able to read blue eyes very well, I have light blue eyes...maybe that is it. Have you ever seen those pictures of completely black eyes? Talk about freaky...that would be my worst fear, the darker the more intimidating for me, light blue eyes seem more submissive and friendly. Green eyes is fine, but on some people it makes them look like a lizard, which it really doesn't...just my weird thoughts. Part of the issue is I'm way to conscious about people's eyes and not concentrating on the flow of the conversation.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Iced Soul said:


> Hm, I have dark brown eyes, so I have no soul. I've gotten used to it, plus, it's fun being a zombie.


:lol hope you weren't offended. Again, I know it is irrational and try to stop it...but it just happens. Part of my SA.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Prodigal Son said:


> :lol hope you weren't offended. Again, I know it is irrational and try to stop it...but it just happens. Part of my SA.


:rofl Nope, wasn't offended at all. It was funny to me so I made a strange joke. I have weird humor, I guess.

I think people can read their own eye color pretty well because you've seen your own emotions in your own eyes, so you can see the emotions in others of your common eye color, if that makes sense. I've seen people with black eyes and in real life it can be scary as heck. Of course, the person I saw had contacts to make them that way, but it was creepy.
Green eyes, for some reason, seem quite deep to me. The person might not be deep at all, but their eyes make them seem so, but that's just me. As you can see, I am sort of fascinated and curious about eye colors. I would study eyes more, if I could look into them without feeling all blushy and shy. :blush


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

girls always tell me I have nice eyes so when I talk to them I try to woo them by looking them right square in the eyes. lol I'm lame


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I hardly look people in the eyes anyway!

I did have this one problem for a while, where I would wake up to use the bathroom in the middle of the night and I couldn't look myself in the mirror because my eyes freaked me out, and I looked possessed. Maybe it's the brown eyes. Like they almost looked red because I was half asleep. Freaky stuff man.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Dark eyes are the dominant eye color so you're pretty much screwed.

I've thought about different eye colors but only because I get freaked out at people looking at me so I tend to notice. Thinking that eye color would matter would be even more irrational to me.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel so offended i have nice dark brown eyes damn u lol
but i know what u mean kinda but its with any eye colour, prolonged eye contact with someone im not comfortable with is a little strange. but dont over think it just get to know them quick then lookinn in the eye is nothing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I can't tell the difference in color between the iris and the pupil in terms of darkness, then that is scary. Think of Liza Minelli's ex-husband David Gest uke. Put some glasses on!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think people with those piercing blue eyes are hard to look at.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I sort of know what you mean, Prodigal Son. It's a little eerie sometimes when you can't see somebody's pupils because their irises are so dark. Most of the time brown eyes don't bother me one bit, though.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, I'm the complete opposite here, there's nothing more attractive to me than really dark eyes, the darker the better.



shyvr6 said:


> I think people with those piercing blue eyes are hard to look at.


I have blue eyes but they are a fairly dark blue, not the light kind. I'm not sure how piercing they are but I've always thought they were so avoided eye contact lest I scare or intimidate someone.

This is with a bright flash so they usually look darker.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Bredwh, those eyes are scary... yet interesting. I had to stare, but couldn't for too long. Lol.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a few Asian friends, actually one of my ex-gfs had dangerous brown eyes and I was fine with it. Maybe I over exaggerated a bit, I do tend to look at people in the eye, maybe a little too hard and if I don't know them very well or they get really close, I don't know, the brown eyes are just intimidating. Piercing eyes can be either intimidating or awesome, I think I'm like Iced Soul, eyes fascinate me.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I have dark brown eyes. Sometimes I just glance at people and it scares them. I can just glance around a room and someone thinks I'm staring at them because my eyes are probably the most prominent feature on my face.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

Brown eyes are sexy...dark and light. Guess what color my eyes are?

All eyes are weird....


----------



## Mike85 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Iced Soul, is a speck of brown within a blue eye any more comforting?  It's tiny but everyone seems to notice it.

I used to know a girl that had a brown eye and a blue eye and I thought that looked cool. I wish mine were like that.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Mike85 said:


> Hey Iced Soul, is a speck of brown within a blue eye any more comforting?  It's tiny but everyone seems to notice it.
> 
> I used to know a girl that had a brown eye and a blue eye and I thought that looked cool. I wish mine were like that.


Strangely, yes, it is. It is also very interesting. You can notice the brown a lot, or maybe that's just me. I haven't seen an eye like that before, nor have I seen anyone with two different colored eyes. I would stare and stare and probably not even look away because it would be too interesting.


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

I never really thought about my eye color but they are dark brown. Recently I had A friend say I have black eyes(she thought they were black) which surprised me but I guess they are dark enough to look black unless you seen them close I don't know.. Not like I let people get close enough to really look but anyway I guess it would be another reason some people look at me like i'm some kind of freak. I guess black eyes would be freaky lol


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

This thread makes me feel like a lot of people would hate to look me in the eyes :blank
Mine are dark, and also most people living in my area.


----------



## Fox Kid (Jan 11, 2010)

That's strange...I never heard of someone being afraid of dark eyes.

It doesn't matter what color eyes you have. I have a hard time looking into them while talking. I just can't help but have a smirk on my face


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Anybody else like this?


No, can't say I am. I happen to be one of those who has dark brown eyes, almost black. :lol On the contrary, people with "steel" colored, icey-grey eyes can kind of creep me out, especially if they're on a dude.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, this kinda makes me feel bad. My eyes are kinda light brown, though. But still. People already act like blue (or green) eyes are most attractive.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Girls with natural black hair and blue eyes.. my god, I love it. Oops, I guess this thread was about being scared of certain eye colours.. can't say I am though.


----------



## munequita (Jan 24, 2010)

Mike85 said:


> Hey Iced Soul, is a speck of brown within a blue eye any more comforting?  It's tiny but everyone seems to notice it.
> 
> I used to know a girl that had a brown eye and a blue eye and I thought that looked cool. I wish mine were like that.


I have the same thing, I have light blue eyes and one is like 3/4 brown/copper 

I agree that we are more comfortable with our own eye colour. My family is Dutch and ALL have super bright blue eyes, I went to a school which was 99% Dutch and everyone had blue eyes too. But I am more attracted to brown eyes. My fiance has brown eyes and I find it hard to read them, like I can never tell what he's thinking or feeling. Yet when I am around blue eyed people I feel more comforable and can read their emotions better.

What I think is really wierd though, are dark skinned people with blue eyes, because the blue eyes look grey compared to their skin.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Girls with natural black hair and blue eyes.. my god, I love it. Oops, I guess this thread was about being scared of certain eye colours.. can't say I am though.


OT: I've always love that as well. :b

Can't say dark brown eyes scare me, I actually really like them and wish that I had dark brown eyes instead of greenish-brown ones. Then again, I don't have eye contact issues any more so I don't really think about it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

izzy said:


> Well, this kinda makes me feel bad. My eyes are kinda light brown, though. But still. People already act like blue (or green) eyes are most attractive.


Well don't feel bad!! Be happy with your eye colour, I use to have dark brown eyes when I was younger, but over the years they started getting lighter(greenish around the outside and light brown on the inner part). People "might" think blue/green eyes are more attractive, but that's probably due to them being less dominant in peoples genes like how brown eyes are. If that makes sense =/


----------



## Fox Kid (Jan 11, 2010)

izzy said:


> Well, this kinda makes me feel bad. My eyes are kinda light brown, though. But still. People already act like blue (or green) eyes are most attractive.


I say if you have pretty eyes, it doesn't matter what color they are.

Brown eyes remind me of chocolate:b mmmmm


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha. I have _really_ dark brown eyes...almost black.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I have black eyes...but then again, I'm black, so I guess you are afraid of most minorities? 

Yikes!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if Prodigal will ever come back? I haven't seen him post in awhile.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I have black eyes. From getting punched so much...by *girls*. :b No, I have dark brown eyes. People do NOT **** with me :b Be afwaid. Be vewy *vewy *afwaid. :b I'm out to getcha.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i have a hard time talking to people with light colored eyes, i always feel like theyre staring into my soul. i also find myself not paying attention to what they say and staring at their eyes trying to figure out what color they are.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Eye colour doesn't affect me when I'm talking to someone; its the least of my worries. I myself have dark brown eyes.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW, i guess im the only one where i find people with blue eyes mysterious, beautiful, BUT HELLA SCARY too xD


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I have dark brown eyes, they used to be almost pitch black, but they seem to have gotten lighter as I got older. People used to stop me all the time, and say are your eyes black(as they look closer) WOW, thats creepy. For some reason even after all of that I don't feel the least bit self conscience about my eye color unlike the rest of myself. 

Some people with blue eyes straight freak me out though. Just certain people though, I look into their eyes and suddenly they are now a serial killer. There was this girl in school I knew though, she had like bluish gray eyes, and for some reason they were the most beautiful eyes I had ever seen. I could have dated her too, but I did not for a stupid reason, and I kicked myself over it for a long time.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

My eyes are really dark.

As long as people don't stare right into my eyes... Or at me... Or have sharingan, I'm okay.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Really? I'm not scared of dark eyes at all. I'm scared of people with the same eye color as me (blue green) for some reason, it feels like they pierce into your soul, maybe thats why people don't give me eye contact...or maybe not


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Eye colour doesn't affect me when I'm talking to someone; its the least of my worries. I myself have dark brown eyes.


I was getting scared that maybe I was the only one... I never even thought about this...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have a problem with eye colour...yet. :teeth


----------



## Celestia (May 7, 2012)

*Oh my...*

Well I'm screwed lol.
I'm a latina chick and as you know, basically ALL LATIN people have blackish eyes. This one guy even said that i can look very creepy sometimes but i can't help it ;_;
Meh, I can live with it.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm glad dark eyes don't scare me, or I'd freak out every time I look in a mirror. :b


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

my eyes are blue with a yellow tint.. they use to change colors but they stopped doing that


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Dark brown eyes are my favorite. Melt my heart every time.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

*stares deeply into your soul* I'm just fooling with you I feel the same with with some blue eyess I feel like the stare is just to piercing its uncomfortable for me. some blue eyes are really pretty though.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Dark brown eyes are my favorite. Melt my heart every time.


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a tough enough time looking into people's eyes at the moment.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My eyes scare most people.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

Add Content


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have hazel eyes that turn green in summer. Very light blue/gray eyes kinda scare me a little bit, but I f-kin love them, the're sexy.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

well im sorry


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My eyes are brown. I am soul-less.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Look into my deep brown eyes...now SLEEP!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've always kind of associated green eyes with evilness/untrustworthiness (like, it seems appropriate to me that an evil character should have green eyes). I don't know that I feel anything about dark brown eyes in particular, but I think I look at lighter-colored eyes more. Pale blue eyes can be disconcerting.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I take great offense to this! Jk, weird tho. I don't find any eye color to be scary. If someones eye color is really out of the ordinary, I find it amazing and pretty hot.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I have dark brown, brooding eyes.

I act dark and brooding. Works out nicely.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

well then meet the reaper :twisted


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They kinda scare me too, well, my own because I have no soul...


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm fascinated by eyes too. i've always been jealous of people with coloured eyes. they pop. i have to agree that piercing blue eyes are intimidating to look at.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

light coloured eyes can be disturbing at times, but if you have lightning blue eyes and pale skin complexion I think its somewhat Ethereal and otherworldly.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

damn don't ever look at me then, I have the darkest eyes ever. I know there is no such thing as "black eyes" but mine is the closest to it.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't have a problem with people's eye color.. 
But I must say that I love dark brown eyes, they look so warm, exotic and adorable.


----------



## TigerB (Apr 7, 2011)

I find that brown eyes offer me my own reflection so no problem


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

That's partly why everyone hated me in my old high school, my brown eyes with my glasses (I have horrible vision so my eyes look a lot smaller than they really are with glasses on) creeped people out. My glasses also made me look more intimidating somehow and they make me look nerdy, so.. I got contacts. My eyes are actually kinda big so I don't have as many of those problems anymore! :boogie (trust me, those glasses had a LOT to do with it...)

I'm used to very dark brown eyes because my dad has them (they can be a bit intimidating though) and blue-green eyes because my mom has them, so eye colors don't scare me. Sometimes those really light blue eyes can make me a little uncomfortable, but otherwise eye color doesn't bother me.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I have wide dark brown eyes and I tend to look in someone's eyes when I'm talking. Either that or I'm not looking at a person at all when I'm speaking. I need to work on that, but how?

I don't see how eye colors can be scary though, unless you're that frightening dude with black contacts from Limp Bizkit, a bright-blue-eyed Dune character, or if you have red eyes (don't the kids from Twilight have those?).


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Wow, this is definitely a new one for me. I've always had dark brown eyes, I've actually gotten a few compliments on my eyes recently.


----------



## helena AU (Aug 17, 2012)

Most eyes intimidate me :-/


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Completely black eyes are the most beautiful thing! I'm so sad they don't exist.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

My eyes are a very dark brown... no, you can't see the difference from the pupil. I like it. I find brown eyes to be a softer, more comforting look. Light coloured eyes can seem like they're piercing your soul. I would look stupid with any other colour. The only time I don't like an eye colour is usually when it doesn't suit their coloration, ie there's some hair dye or excessive tanning/makeup going on... in which case: don't!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Aw I adore brown eyes, I think they look warm and welcoming. Hopefully if I ever get a bf, he will have nice, bedroom, dark eyes.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a silly thread but understandable.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

blue eyes are kind of scary, I have family with green and blue eyes


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You wouldn't be too crazy about mine then. Mine are rather dark brown, but intriguing, I've been told. I guess it depends on the light. They're actually one of the few things I like about myself, believe it or not. My mother, however, has full on pitch black eyes. And no, that doesn't include the whites of her eyes. It gets scary when she gets angry about something. _Don't look her in the eye! _I always have to tell myself when this occurs. It's discouraging how light colored eyes are considered the most attractive.


----------



## OverLife (Nov 18, 2011)

I have dark brown (look black) and i know they are intimidating but i hate it because im anything but intimdating.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

oh you're scared of me  but i have a soul, it's not just my eyes ;p.

It's understandable, I don't really like clowns, they remind me of bad things. and Crooked faces sometimes = crooked people.

Sometimes they are beautiful (within, which reflects) that is an exception though.

I love blue n green eyes they are beautiful I would say. And almond eyes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, but I'm guessing- wait why am I even bothering OP hasn't posted here since 2009...


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, but I'm guessing- wait why am I even bothering OP hasn't posted here since 2009...


lol man that's lame. haha


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wonder whatever happened to the OP.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

tea111red said:


> I wonder whatever happened to the OP.


Look into my eyes and see for yourself

mwaaaahahahahaha ha ha


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I love brown or black eyes! Paler eyes like blue, tend to make me more anxious.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Mlochail said:


> Look into my eyes and see for yourself
> 
> mwaaaahahahahaha ha ha


Heh, heh.


----------



## dontforgetyourusername (May 4, 2014)

I feel the same way about colored contact lenses. When I'm talking to someone who has them in, they're always so obvious. So I'll try to not look at them too much because I don't want to be obvious but I don't want to look like I'm avoiding eye contact either. It's weird. I've literally never seen one pair of colored contacts that look natural. I wonder why people do it. It always looks glossy and shiny.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

oh my i didn't know people had this fear


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

lol I've made the same comment but with light eyes, my audiologist was from German, talking to him, his eyes didn't feel like they were making an eye contact. so it's probably because you're not used to.

but I like being zombie.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I have brown eyes and I think they're plain 

I wish I had green eyes. Every girl that I've developed feelings for over the past 2-ish years, coincidentally had green eyes.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Kinda the opposite for me , brown eyes are warm and intriguing.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm both bothered and satisfied to arrive here. I have dark brown eyes and I always felt some people were intimidated by me, even though I long for more human interaction, they sometimes are scared by me. Especially women, but maybe that is because I'm weird too. (so I'll stay alone forever...) :no
I wish I could have blue or dark grey eyes. Only grandma's or very outgoing women have complimented my eyes, they make me insecure and apparently other people as well...

So tell me, are these all that scary? :? Are they even attractive? (it did help that I didn't sleep too much which makes my pupils less dilated and therefore my eyes lighter)
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/5060/RhrBLb.jpg


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Doesn't make a difference for me.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Doesn't make a difference for me.


Thanks, I guess. I'm super anxious about this these last days. Also the fact that it has occured to me that brown eyes are indeed inferior to blue/green ones in the perception of society. I don't know, I used to think I was enough of a 'pretty boy' since some people told me that. But I just think they were being nice.
Having these earthlike eyes feels suffocating right now, there's nothing special about them, since it's such a natural colour. 
It's a supposed 'friend' who started mocking my eyes over the weekend, meant as a joke but it left a mark. Funny enough, this friend has standardish blue eyes but all his other features are nothing to write home about.

I hope in time certain golden hues start appearing or maybe blue ones, so insecure right now...:blank


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get a bit disturbed by it as well, when they are especially dark, it's like they have no Iris at all, and it's just one massive pupil, an abyss that is trying to devour you. I agree it sort of seems like they are a zombie or something. It sounds stupid but that's the impression I get; sorry to people who have dark brown eyes! Someone like this I would say is David Mitchell.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

Freddio42 said:


> I get a bit disturbed by it as well, when they are especially dark, it's like they have no Iris at all, and it's just one massive pupil, an abyss that is trying to devour you. I agree it sort of seems like they are a zombie or something. It sounds stupid but that's the impression I get; sorry to people who have dark brown eyes! Someone like this I would say is David Mitchell.


I feel ridiculously bad.


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

breathingspace said:


> I feel ridiculously bad.


Hah don't worry man, I guess you have brown eyes? I was exaggerating for effect, it's only a very brief feeling that happens when I am locked in eye contact up close. I don't think any worse about someone with brown eyes, that would be mental; It's just one of those things.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

Freddio42 said:


> Hah don't worry man, I guess you have brown eyes?


There's a picture of me some posts above :blank


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

breathingspace said:


> There's a picture of me some posts above :blank


Oh yeah cool, I just saw that. Your eyes look totally normal don't worry about it. I mean I don't know what the statistics are but there's billions of people who have brown eyes, and I highly doubt they are held back in any way by it. Judging by the responses on this post, most people either like brown eyes or don't care either way.

I mean who has a problem with eye colour? I didn't think this was a thing before I came onto this thread. My experience that resonates with the OP really stemmed from watching the Peep Show tv series so much, where David mitchell often looks right into the camera very close and you get sort of lost in his eyes because they're so dark. I have blue/green eyes myself, but someone posted saying they find blue/green eyes weird, so everyone's got a different view I guess.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I actually find blue eyes to be the ones that are more difficult to look into. They just seem "icy" and "cold" for some reason. I know that's completely irrational and I still like them/find them pretty, it's just something that's always in the back of my mind.
But maybe that's just because I have dark eyes, lol.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

What, no love/hate those of us with hazel eyes? Mine usually change colors depending on what season it is - more green during the summer. Mine seem to be darkest right now.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

SoyUnPerdedor said:


> What, no love/hate those of us with hazel eyes? Mine usually change colors depending on what season it is - more green during the summer. Mine seem to be darkest right now.


I'd love mine hazel. Seems very cool to have them change like that. Mine only range from dark brown to blackish/brown.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Everything depends on the personality rather than the color of eyes because eyes mirror the inner self of a person. So it is the aura of some definite person that scares you away.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:rainI have dark brown eyes...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

[Are] you my brown-eyed girl?


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I wish I had brown eyes because apparently they are more trustworthy. 

My eyes are pale blue, like Elijah Wood's. I've usually found that blue eyed people are quieter compared to brown eyed people, there's always exceptions though.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

They are my favourite eyes, although I may be bias as I have them myself.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

My eyes are brown and it's the only eye color that I like (apart from fictional yellow). I don't like other eye colors. Every time I stare into someone's eyes and I notice the color, I'm like "maaan, it would've been so much better if their eyes were brown!"


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> My eyes are brown and it's the only eye color that I like (apart from fictional yellow). I don't like other eye colors. Every time I stare into someone's eyes and I notice the color, I'm like "maaan, it would've been so much better if their eyes were brown!"


Honey coloured eyes do exist, albeit not yellow. Oh well, yellow eyes exist as well but it means you're about to die
I'd like those golden hues in my brown eyes. Don't want blue ones perse, but just some stand-out hue in my eyes. Now they're just dark and earthlike.

nl.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=dmwmrb&s=8#.VISjSjGG-fg

Is there anything attractive about them? Don't want to look vain, but I'm deeply anxious about this. Went to the hospital earlier and was constantly checking whether or not the pretty people had blue, brown or green eyes. Yes, I know that's disturbed.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Must be because we aren't able to see their pupils. :-I

I too find it weird when looking into bright blue eyes. I have family with such eye color and chances are I'll pass down such trait if not finding a mate with brown eyes. -shudder-


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Bredwh said:


> Wow, I'm the complete opposite here, there's nothing more attractive to me than really dark eyes, the darker the better.


^^

I have blue eyes but they are a fairly dark blue, not the light kind. I'm not sure how piercing they are but I've always thought they were so avoided eye contact lest I scare or intimidate someone.

This is with a bright flash so they usually look darker.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Brown eyes are too boring to scare anyone. Mine are brown


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You really wouldn't like me then.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

I love all eyes tbh, even though I find it incredibly hard to look at them for more than a second.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dark red ones are worse.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> ^^
> 
> I have blue eyes but they are a fairly dark blue, not the light kind. I'm not sure how piercing they are but I've always thought they were so avoided eye contact lest I scare or intimidate someone.
> 
> This is with a bright flash so they usually look darker.


[/QUOTE]

I'd look at them, but the link is broken.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> My eyes are brown and it's the only eye color that I like (apart from fictional yellow). I don't like other eye colors. Every time I stare into someone's eyes and I notice the color, I'm like "maaan, it would've been so much better if their eyes were brown!"


Haha, there are times when this is my exact sentiment.



TicklemeRingo said:


> Dark red ones are worse.


Probably cause of the sinister look they convey.


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

It's nice so see love for brown eyes here, makes me feel better.

Do dark red eyes really exist except for albinos?


----------



## Jpsiri4288 (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess I am scary then


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I find very dark brown and very pale blue eyes to be the most striking and both are beautiful and captivating. I'd pick green over both of those as my favorite though. In contrast my eyes are a very ordinary dark blue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buckyx said:


> what about dark blue eyes? I have them .. do girls like blue eyes? I like if girls have light blue and many girls paralyze me by their deep looks LOL


I would say yes, girls like blue eyes. I get complimented on mine. Thanks Mom! :lol

....Having blue eyes apparently isn't supposed to be a dominant gene, but it is on my mother's side of the family.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Eye color doesn't so much scare me. It's just making eye contact


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

You would be super afraid of me then. Shall I upload a pic of my eyes to help you desensitized from your fear?
.
.
.
.
.
Lol alright, i'm just kidding about the pic xD


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

:O


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dark blue eyes so ****ing gorgerous you should be proud


----------



## breathingspace (Apr 13, 2013)

senkora said:


> I find very dark brown and very pale blue eyes to be the most striking and both are beautiful and captivating. I'd pick green over both of those as my favorite though. In contrast my eyes are a very ordinary dark blue.


Your eyes are one of the prettiest shades there are imo. Way more beautiful than pale blue if you ask me. They cover the mysteriousness of darker eyes from afar and the strikingness of lighter eyes from nearby.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow, dark/brown eyes have the opposite effect on me. I love them. Blue and grey eyes I find rather dull. Hazel are lovely, and so are green, but brown eyes, the browner and darker the better.

I have hazel/green eyes. They look like weird jewels.


----------



## Lonelymamabear (9 mo ago)

Prodigal Son said:


> Actually, I think brown eyes in general, depending how much eye contact I am making with that person. I've noticed that dudes don't really make as much eye contact with other dudes when talking, some do, but in general not so much.
> 
> There was this one girl yesterday who had these dark brown eyes and she would get up real close and stare right into my eyes as she talked...she didn't mean anything by it, that is just the way she is. It makes it hard to concentrate and respond when you stare into her eyes...I mean, it isn't like in a cool or attractive way for me, it is omg this girl is like a zombie or demon, I think with dark brown eyes I see less expression or not as full of life? lol I was literally thinking she didn't have a soul. Who thinks that? Honestly.
> 
> ...


I have brown eyes and I won’t even look in my own eyes. They scare the crap out of me. Makes it hard to look at my daughter and son in the eyes. I wish I knew why.


----------

